# TCL: Eggdrop auto rejoin



## TLoD (19. März 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

und schon mein zweites Topic... 

Ich komm mit TCL noch nicht so recht klar und Google mir nun schon seit geraumer Zeit die Finger wund, finde aber keine Lösung.
Mein Problem liegt darin, meinem Eggi beizubringen, einen Channel nach dem er gekickt wurde oder einfach nur die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde, diesen wieder zu joinen. Im Client ist das ein Mausklick und ich rejoine jeden Channel automatisch, nur für den Eggi finde ich immer nur bind join und das bewirkt aber was völlig anderes...

Hat hier jemand schon mal das Problem gehabt bzw. kenn jemand eine Lösung?


----------

